# Boot Camp perte une partie de mon disque dur



## RURAL (8 Mai 2018)

Suite à une erreur de formatage de la partition Bootcam et de la suppression de cette partition je me retrouve avec un disque dur qui ne fait que 186 GO au lieu de 251 GO 

copie de terminal :
Last login: Tue May  8 15:12:51 on ttys000
imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         186.5 GB   disk0s1
   2:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s2
   3:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +186.5 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume GASTON                  44.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 76.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$ 





cordialement
 jd


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Salut *RURAL
*
Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


les 2 premières suppriment les partitions *2* & *3*

la 3è récupère tout l'espace libre de queue de disque au *Conteneur apfs*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 3è commande > en utilisant le procédé suivant pour ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## RURAL (8 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *RURAL
> *
> Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) :
> 
> ...




```
0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +186.5 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume GASTON                  44.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 76.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2
Started erase on disk0s2 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3 NO NAME
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 64 267 661 312 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s1 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s1 from 186 522 775 552 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
```


----------



## RURAL (8 Mai 2018)

RURAL a dit:


> ```
> 0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +186.5 GB   disk1
> Physical Store disk0s1
> 1:                APFS Volume GASTON                  44.6 GB    disk1s1
> ...





RURAL a dit:


> ```
> 0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +186.5 GB   disk1
> Physical Store disk0s1
> 1:                APFS Volume GASTON                  44.6 GB    disk1s1
> ...



il manque une ligne à mon copier :

Finished APFS operation


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Eh bien ! --> ton problème est résolu.

Il te suffit de repasser la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et de poster le tableau --> pour que ce soit patent.


----------



## RURAL (8 Mai 2018)

RURAL a dit:


> il manque une ligne à mon copier :
> 
> Finished APFS operation





```
Last login: Tue May  8 16:50:36 on ttys000
imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s1
   1:                APFS Volume GASTON                  44.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 76.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$
```

ci joint copie de terminal après l'opération 
est que les 4 disques c'est normal?


----------



## RURAL (8 Mai 2018)

RURAL a dit:


> ```
> Last login: Tue May  8 16:50:36 on ttys000
> imac-de-gaston:~ gaston$ diskutil list
> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> ...




 ET UN TRES GRAND MERCI  POUR TON AIDE 

est ce que tu sais s'il existe un livre ou des cours sur TERMINAL ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Mai 2018)

Tu as récupéré l'espace libre (partition n°*2* et *Conteneur* exporté = *250 Go*).

La structure à 4 volumes (dite *Conteneur*) > qui s'exporte de la partition n°*2* du SSD comme "espace-disque virtuel" --> est tout à fait régulière avec le nouveau format *APFS* d'Apple. RAS.

----------

Je pense qu'un des rédacteurs de MacGé a écrit un libre (numérique) sur le Terminal (mais je ne l'ai pas lu > car je ne lis aucune littérature informatique).


----------



## RURAL (8 Mai 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as récupéré l'espace libre (partition n°*2* et *Conteneur* exporté = *250 Go*).
> 
> La structure à 4 volumes (dite *Conteneur*) > qui s'exporte de la partition n°*2* du SSD comme "espace-disque virtuel" --> est tout à fait régulière avec le nouveau format *APFS* d'Apple. RAS.
> 
> ...



Merci pour tout


----------

